# Goodbye Mordi



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a happy looking guy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for your heartbreak. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

I am so sorry [emoji22][emoji22]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordo80 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you. He was almost 11 and had hermangiosarcoma. We got an extra 5 days. The one beautiful thing was when I was in the vet room at the very end he managed to summon enough energy to sit and lie down next to me despite his heart clearly filling up and hurting as if to say “im still here to say my final goodbye”

It was particularly hard because only five years ago I had to watch my parents golden die of the exact same disease in my arms (after a five day reprieve from the first fill up) and there wasn’t enough warning to get her to the vet. That was brutal. Still, having gone through that gave me experience to spare Mordi (and me) from the same result. 

He was the sweetest guy and never stopped loving in spite of cancer.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.
Looks like you and Mordi shared lots of adventures.


----------



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

i hope Mordi is playing with my Murphy; having passed so closely to each other..

this was the last picturesque photo i took of my murphy.. after coming home from the vet 1 week before he passed away

Im very thankful to have been his closest companion and im sure you feel the same way about Mordi.
i will miss my dog for the rest of my life; we were best buddies for 12 long years, i spent almost everyday with him closeby. it was heartbreaking for the last 6 months watching him lose the ability to walk and then lose the ability to go to the bathroom on his own, and finally in the last few weeks watching him have accidents in the house (which NEVER happened his whole life) Murphy had a tumor around his elbow joint on his front left leg which eventually thickened his entier leg and started growing outward from his leg into his body, i guess i could have had his leg amputated and he probably would have lived another year i bet.. i think the growth moved into his inner body and eventaully stopped his heart or interfered with his lungs.. he was having trouble breathing the last few days of his life. I miss him so much, its so strange in the house without him here, tears swell up many times a day right now... i love you murphy; i miss you + hope u are running free of that stupid leg tumor; ill never forget you


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. It's never easy. It will be 6 years in April that I lost my 11 year old to this awful disease, 5 days after diagnosis.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Mordi.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was....


----------



## Mordo80 (Jan 25, 2018)

Murphy looks like he was great friend until the end. Thanks for sharing. I had started to think that he may live a longer life as before last thurs he was perfectly fine. I had a full work up just a month before but I know this disease comes fast and hard. 

These dogs really give so much back the more time and love you put in. To that end, I take solace knowing that the pain is worth the gifts.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I m sorry for your loss..it's never easy....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Mordi, godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. It's just heartbreaking to be without them.


----------



## Mordo80 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. It all helps. I keep focusing on the gratitude I fell for all he did for me. Just incredible.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely Mordi.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

So sorry for your loss :crying:


Love the picture of Mordi with the huge stick (log!) coming out of the water - really shows his spirit!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mordi; what a handsome boys!!! Keep your memories and pictures close by; they'll help you through this difficult time.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

So sorry! He was beautiful and looked so sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mordi*

I am so very sorry about Mordi! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------

